# new problem QT 7.5 will not play .avi sound track



## gandyman (Mar 9, 2008)

My Mac is sys 10.4.11, and is a G4 iMac. It has always worked flawlessly for me. Recent attempts to play .avi movie files made with my camera will play the video but not the audio tracks. When I play this exact same .avi movie on my wife's older mac I can get both the video and audio tracks.

The information windows in QT will show the video track information, but do not recognize or show any audio track information. With MediaInfo I get the video codec of MJPG and the audio codec is #11 Intel ADPCM. I've installed additional codec packs including Perian, but am still unable to get QT to play the audio track of the movies. 

The only changes I have made to my system software are whatever automatically triggered software updates I get from the Mother Ship in Cupertino.

1. Why do I no longer get the QT performance that I once had?
2. Where can I get the specific flavor of ADPCM codec which my computer craves in order to play my movie sound tracks?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## TD912 (Jun 23, 2008)

You could try uninstalling the other codec packs, and leave Perian installed. There might be a conflict between the codecs.

Do you know what the audio track is encoded as?


----------



## gandyman (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you for your reply. The audio codec is #11 Intel ADPCM, as stated in my initial post on this thread.

I could try hit-or-miss removing and reinstalling the codecs, to see if there is interference of some sort, but with the large number of them, the task would be daunting, especially considering the possibility of other .avi movies which might need one of the deleted codecs.

My _real_ question is, why did my mac suddenly stop playing or even recognizing the audio tracks of these avi movies? They used to play perfectly - and this was before I installed the Perian package or any of the other codecs I've tried.


----------

